

Skype Fail - gdi2290
http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/
try to download the mac version of Skype
======
rauar
To save anyone from having to sign in first: you'd see the download page for
the Linux version.

------
rauar
btw: skype completely failed anyway on OSX since versions after 2.8.

~~~
chintan100
Totally agree. I am still using Skype 2.8 on OS X Lion at work and on Mountain
Lion at home.

------
gdi2290
try to download the OSX version of Skype

